
Show HN: A chat+cards platform for teams that syncs with PouchDB over WebRTC - fiatjaf
https://juvenile-circle.surge.sh/
======
fiatjaf
To sync, use a CouchDB database you control; or start two clients in the same
channel name and LAN; or specify the path for the websocket server (the
default address is already set, just change the path).

To create a card, write a message "/card <card name>".

To create a new channel, go to /channel/<channel-name>.

Source code: [https://github.com/fiatjaf/chat-
cards](https://github.com/fiatjaf/chat-cards)

~~~
brudgers
I got "not accepting new connections".

~~~
fiatjaf
Blergh. Indeed something seems wrong. It was working last night, however.
Thank you for your patience. I'll post this again here when it is usable.

~~~
brudgers
Some explanation of what it does and how it works would probably be useful,
too. Maybe add an explanatory comment after the submission hits the |new|
page.

~~~
fiatjaf
I was going to, but the anti-procrastination filter stopped me.

